# WarCraft: Dreharbeiten zum Film enden in drei Wochen



## Matthias Dammes (2. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *WarCraft: Dreharbeiten zum Film enden in drei Wochen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: WarCraft: Dreharbeiten zum Film enden in drei Wochen


----------



## Phone (2. Mai 2014)

Bitte? Hätte es sich nicht gelohnt gleich einfach alles über GCI zu regeln?
Das hat Blizz doch drauf wie kein zweiter!


----------



## Loosa (2. Mai 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Bitte? Hätte es sich nicht gelohnt gleich einfach alles über GCI zu regeln?
> Das hat Blizz doch drauf wie kein zweiter!


 
Na, sie wollten wohl keinen Animationsfilm machen. 

Aber es wird sowieso der größte Teil der Bilder per Computergrafik ergänzt oder völlig animiert werden. Wobei Blizzard damit wohl eher nichts zu tun hat. Der Film wird von Legendary Pictures hergestellt (300, Dark Knight, Pacific Rim, ...). Wobei ich nicht weiß welche Studios bei den CGIs zuartbeiten. Bei 300 waren das ja ein halbes Dutzend oder so.


----------



## kidou1304 (2. Mai 2014)

hm wird dann wol kein Film in ÜL(Überlänge), aber so nehme ich an, ein AuftaktFilm


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2014)

und warum soll der film dann erst 2016 in den kinos anlaufen?


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und warum soll der film dann erst 2016 in den kinos anlaufen?


 
weil die Postproduktion mit den ganzen VFX halt dauert, ich meine bei so nem Film wird da ganz sicher jede Menge CGI zum Einsatz kommen


----------



## kidou1304 (2. Mai 2014)

richtig, Postproduction nimmt die Großteil der Zeit in Anspruch, das is schon seit Jahren so.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Mai 2014)

Aber nur vier Monate Drehzeit? Das ist trotzdem etwas wenig.


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber nur vier Monate Drehzeit? Das ist trotzdem etwas wenig.


 
nein, nicht mal sonderlich, das drehen dauert garnicht so lange wie man sich das vorstellt, eben die Pre- und halt die Postproduktion dauern halt lange, was halt auch u.a. daran liegt das die Schauspieler nicht so 4h am Set sind und dann faul am Pool rumliegen und auf Partys gehen wie mancher Troll der meint die sollen sich nen "richtigen Job suchen" aka. so unglück werden wie der, sondern eher das halt u.U. so nen Drehtag halt auch mal seine *18h* geht, zumindest was Studiodrehs angeht


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2014)

grad gelesen: eigentlich war ein kinostart schon 2015 geplant.
aber dann soll ja wohl auch der nächste star wars-film anlaufen, weshalb der start des wow-films verschoben wurde.


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil die Postproduktion mit den ganzen VFX halt dauert, ich meine bei so nem Film wird da ganz sicher jede Menge CGI zum Einsatz kommen


 Wobei beispielsweise der erste Hobbit Film kein halbes Jahr vom Ende der Dreharbeiten bis zum Release gebraucht hatte.
(Gut, die letzte Szene wurde buchstäblich am Premierentag des Films fertig, aber mit den FX alleine kann man darauf basierend eine Verschiebung bis 2016 nicht glaubhaft rechtfertigen.)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei beispielsweise der erste Hobbit Film kein halbes Jahr vom Ende der Dreharbeiten bis zum Release gebraucht hatte.


 
Beim Hobbit hat Jackson aber, wie beim Herr der Ringe auch schon, alle drei Filme in einem Rutsch gedreht.
Als die Dreharbeiten beendet wurden, waren die Szenen des ersten Films alle schon längst seit Monaten im Kasten.


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Beim Hobbit hat Jackson aber, wie beim Herr der Ringe auch schon, alle drei Filme in einem Rutsch gedreht.
> Als die Dreharbeiten beendet wurden, waren die Szenen des ersten Films alle schon längst seit Monaten im Kasten.


 Ich meine, in dem Bonusmaterial wäre zu sehen gewesen, daß die letzte Szene der Zwerge und Bilbo die wäre, die man am Ende des ersten Teils sieht. Ein Film (bzw drei) werden ja nicht chronologisch gedreht. Wenn die Schauspieler in Bag end sind, werden da alle Szenen gedreht, egal ob die vor Beginn oder nach dem Ende von Bilbos Reise im Film auftauchen. (Die ersten Szenen, die mit Bilbo gedreht wurden, waren übrigens das Rätselraten mit Gollum)


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich meine, in dem Bonusmaterial wäre zu sehen gewesen, daß die letzte Szene der Zwerge und Bilbo die wäre, die man am Ende des ersten Teils sieht. Ein Film (bzw drei) werden ja nicht chronologisch gedreht. Wenn die Schauspieler in Bag end sind, werden da alle Szenen gedreht, egal ob die vor Beginn oder nach dem Ende von Bilbos Reise im Film auftauchen. (Die ersten Szenen, die mit Bilbo gedreht wurden, waren übrigens das Rätselraten mit Gollum)


 
nja, aber da kommt halt nich der Punkt Reshots dazu, die halt auch erster dann angesetz werden wenn man einem beim Rohschnitt auffällt das noch etwas zu machen ist


----------



## Loosa (3. Mai 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber nur vier Monate Drehzeit? Das ist trotzdem etwas wenig.


 Kommt natürlich darauf an wie viel Realbild bei so einem Film überhaupt vorkommt. Wenn bis auf Dialogszenen und einige Action-Nahaufnahmen alles animiert ist...

Eine Folge einer deutschen Fernsehserie braucht etwa 7 Drehtage (waren bis vor ein paar Jahren noch 10). Und da gibt's ja fast nur Dialog.


----------



## OutsiderXE (3. Mai 2014)

Hobbit (ohne Nachdrehs in 2013): 266 Tage. Durch 3 = 88 pro Film. Klar, vll nicht Vergleichbar da sie vll öfter die gleichen Locations nutzen können aber kurz sind die 4 Monate für Warcraft nun nicht. American Pie brauchte 30 Tage


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Mai 2014)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> American Pie brauchte 30 Tage


 
Da haben sie den "Schauspielern" auch nur Alk gegeben und dann die Kamera drauf gehalten.


----------



## Worrel (5. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da haben sie den "Schauspielern" auch nur Alk gegeben und dann die Kamera drauf gehalten.


 Dann kommt aber doch eher sowas dabei raus (Schnipsel aus "Lloret am meer" am Anfang und am Ende):
Kalkofes Mattscheibe Rekalked - TELE 5


----------



## Malifurion (5. Mai 2014)

Da wird wohl ne Menge CGI vorkommen. Bei der Drehzeit wundert es mich nicht. Obwohl se auch net sooo kurz ist. Normal würd ich sagen.


----------

